# new team members need



## bbq ron (Aug 5, 2009)

well i lost my last team members today due to other obligations, so i need to put a whole new team together. i have almost everything and need help with the entery fees and such. please pm me if you are interested
i live is st peters mo


----------



## tntxajun (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey Ron,
Sure wish you were a tad closer 'cuz I would volunteer in a heartbeat.

I am wishfully thinking about entering one here locally but as yet not found anyone to join me. I have never entered but have been to several. My former buddies in Texas used a few of my recipes and won awards in several of the fairs and cook-offs in and around the Dallas area. I was always in the cheering section but not as an actual participant.

Good luck on finding a new team. The one heere locally is in early September and sure hoping I can find a few guys to join and enter with me.

Jack~


----------



## bbq ron (Aug 5, 2009)

thanks and good luck on your adventures


----------



## stiffyman (Jan 11, 2010)

I know this is a old thread, but did you find team members ? whaere are you located? I am in NM


----------

